# Was ist hier so "heiß"?



## affenhirn (25. Januar 2010)

*Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

sers,

Hab grad mal Prime95 durchlaufen lassen und den ~1000 Rpm mit Boxed-Kühler. 

Hab nebenbei HWMonito laufen lassen und meine CPU wurde höchstens 52°C warm. Aber mir ist aufgefallen das eine weitere Temperatur angezeigt wird, welche auf 62°C war! Kurz nachdem startete der Pc neu.

Nun wollte ich fragen ob ihr wisst was diese Temperatur war. Ich vermute mal die Northbrige aber fragen kostet ja nix.
Ich hab sie im Anhang markiert. wobei dies ein Screenshot im normalen Betrieb ist. 


Konfiguration:
Athlon II X3 425 @ 1,1325 V
Radeon HD 4200
Asroch A785GXH/128M
Corsair Value Select 800 2x 2GB
Corsair CX400W
Xigamtek Asgard


----------



## atti11 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

du hast es aber sehr kalt in deinem zimmer ^^
Nimm mal everest ultimate CPIINT kann ich net zuordnen 

Für die CPU temp würde ich dir Realtemp oder Coretemp empfehlen


MfG


----------



## Dr.Speed (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Bei mir ist SYSTIN die Northbridge und CPUTIN die CPU. Vermutlich ist es nur ein Auslesefehler, da CPUTIN die Temperatur am Headspreater sein sollte und es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass diese höher ist als die Core-Temperatur. Vergleich Mal die Werte mit Coretemp. Ansonsten lad die die Probeversion von Everset runter und vergleiche die Temperaturen mit dem HWMonitor, dann kannst du sehr schnell auf die richtige Temperatur schließen.


----------



## speddy411 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Hey affenhirn,

könntest du mal das blöde Fenster wegschieben...

Spaß beiseite...CPUTIN bedeutet CPU Temp. Information und ist wie es der Name schon sagt die Temp. der CPU am Heatspreader oder sonstwo .

Allerdings haben viele Leute das Problem das die Temp. falsch ausgelesen wird und ca. 10°C höher liegt.

Ich würde mir darum keine Sorgen machen und nur die Core Temps beachten.

Falls du dir ganz sicher gehen willst mach die Gehäuseseite weg und laste die CPU aus.

Wenn die CPU so heiß wird das du dir deine Finger am Kühler verbrennst ist die Temp. zu hoch.

Alles darunter ist noch im Rahmen. (zumindest beim Boxed)


----------



## Topas93 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Also "heiß" is da nix


----------



## darkycold (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Die Temps sind ok.. Keine Frage.

Aber @speddy411
Ich habs auch so, dass everest, hwm, speedfan mir höhere CPU temps angeben als die Coretemp. Da sind zum Teil 15C° diff.

Hab dann mal bei AMD angerufen und gefragt, welche temps denn wie warm werden dürfen. Da sieht es so aus.
Die max. Werte, die angegeben sind (bei mir z.b. ca 72 C°), beziehen sich auf die cpu tcase Temperatur. Also die, die im Bios angezeigt wird.
Bei mir stimmen Bios und cpu-temp überein. 

Wenn du Vorsichtig sein möchtest, dann nimm den höheren Wert und gib noch mal 10 C° dazu. Dann bist auf der sicheren Seite.
Klaro. Vielleicht etwas übervorsichtig. 

Zum Pic
Was mich wundert ist, dass der Lüfter fast 100% macht, wobei die Temp bei 31C° doch recht kühl sind.
Vielleicht mal schaun, was die Lüfterstuerung macht.
MfG darkycold


----------



## Chicago (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Bei Dir war die CPU bei max Temp., eigentlich sollte diese dann Throttlen um sich wieder abzukühlen! Bei dir isser abgeschmiert, warum k.a.! Achja, und glaub mal nicht das irgeend ein Kühler die Kerne auf Zimmertemp. runter Kühlen kann! 

Hab mal nen Pic von meinen Temp angehangen, da sieht man das die Kern Temp. nicht passt. Die Erfahrung habe ich bei fast allen AMD-CPUsd gemacht, die ich Verbaut habe.

gruß Chicago


----------



## speddy411 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Stimmt...Tcase hab ich auch schon gehört nur war ich mir nicht mehr so sicher was es nun genau war.


----------



## affenhirn (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Also erstmal danke für die Aufklärung.

Hab jetzt Everest und HWMonitor verglichen und zwar ist SYSTIN das MB (Northbrige?) und die Kerntemperaturen waren gleich (+/- 1).

Aber bei Core Temp hab ich nur eine Temperatur?

sollte ich trotzdem auf Core Temp "vertrauen"?


----------



## speddy411 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Core Temp reicht auch.

Wenn du dir sicher sein willst nimm CoreDamage, laste den PC aus und lass ihn min. 15min laufen.

Der Wert den du damit erreichst erreichst du im Alltag niemals da CoreDamage die CPU speziell extrem belastet.

Wenn die Temp. nach 15min in Ordnung ist kannst du dir sicher sein das auch im Sommer dein PC keine Probleme machen dürfte.


----------



## affenhirn (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Hab grad Coredamage geholt und gestartet und was geht da ab?

Core Temp zeigt 7400 MHz an

Mein Pc konnt ich fast gar ned mehr steuern weil da alles gehangen hat.


----------



## speddy411 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Das mit den 7400Mhz ist nen Fehler (logischerweise)

Das du dein PC nicht mehr steuern kannst ist verständlich schließlich ist der PC zu 100% ausgelastet.

Beachte einfach die Temp. der CPU


----------



## Chicago (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

CPUTIN, das ist deine CPU Temperatur, welche für dein System wichtig (siehe dein erstes Pic)! Diese Temperatur wird vom Bios für die Lüftersteuerung und auch für die so wichtige Drosselung der CPU bei max. Temp. verwendet! Wie ich schon gesagt habe, niemals hat eine CPU mit nem Luftkühlung auch nur annähernt Zimmertemperatur, wie glaubt ihr soll das gehen? Leider zeigt CoreTemp nur die Kern-Temperatur, bei mir sind das im Idle 2-3°C und bei Last so 10-14°C und das kann nun mal nicht sein!

gruß Chicago


----------



## affenhirn (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Hat mich nur gewundert.

Hab grad Prime und Coredamag gleichzeitig laufen lassen und hatte max. 36°C (boxed @ 1800 RPM)


----------



## darkycold (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Das du nur eine Temperatur bei coretemp hast, liegt daran, dass die neueren AMD's nur noch eine Temperatursonde verbaut haben. 
Somit hast du auch bei hwm oder everest oder speedfan nur eine coretemp-Anzeige.
Und noch mal,..

Wichtig ist die tcase Temp. Also die CPU Temperatur ausm Bios.


----------



## affenhirn (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist hier so "heiß"?*

Gut, dann danke ich euch für die Hilfe


----------

